# Ryan Blocking Conceal Carry Reciprocity



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

POS needs to get booted as Speaker.....



> During the September 7 of Armed American Radio with Mark Walters, Rep. Thomas Massie (R-KY) said his concealed carry legislation is stalled because Speaker Paul Ryan (R-Wisc.) does not want Congress to touch it.


GOP Rep: Paul Ryan Will Not Let Congress Touch Concealed Carry Reciprocity


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep. McConnel too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No real surprises here. RINOs on parade.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

They just don't get it!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They all need to go.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The democrats and republicans are one of the same, I think they spend most of the time behind closed doors patting each other on the back and congratulating on how they are screwing the American people....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We REALLY need to start finding people in our local politics that support the Constitution and encourage them to run in 2018 as Independents. We need to fund them and use grassroots strategies to get them elected. Out with the fakes and in with actual Patriots!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Is there a way to email these backstabbing turncoats? If we can get a few 100K to email maybe they will quit hiding. I am just about as fed up as I can get.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> We REALLY need to start finding people in our local politics that support the Constitution and encourage them to run in 2018 as Independents. We need to fund them and use grassroots strategies to get them elected. Out with the fakes and in with actual Patriots!


I don't know about other places, but here in IL they have the rules for getting on the ballot seriously stacked against anyone outside of the Republican and Demonspawn parties. Given my choice of anyone in the last election, I would have liked to see the Constitution Party in charge.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Listen up People of The 1st Congressional District of Wisconsin.

YOU ARE COMPLICIT IN THIS ANTI-AMERICAN BULLSHAT. VOTE THIS BASTARD OUT!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm guessing the hearing protection act is also done for.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> I don't know about other places, but here in IL they have the rules for getting on the ballot seriously stacked against anyone outside of the Republican and Demonspawn parties. Given my choice of anyone in the last election, I would have liked to see the Constitution Party in charge.


Same in CA, which are both Liberal strongholds. Even if the revolution starts in other places where it's easier to get going I'd be happy to donate to the cause in anyway I can.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Turd Parties only enable the Swamp creatures of both parties .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

NRA needs to tell the RNC he goes or they will be spending their money on local elections and congress can fend for itself.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Repeal 17th Amendment, and start putting people in that represent the states, not the lobbyists.
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/repeal-17th-amendment


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I thought this guy was great when he ran for VP. Sent him $200.00. Hell, in 2000 I thought McRino was great, too. What do I know? Now I just want them gone.... upright or horizontal.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think all states should allow conceal and open carry for anybody over 18 (younger if they have a NRA training)

however, how do STATES RIGHTS come into play... If the idiots - i mean voters - keep electing liberal gun haters into their state government dont they have a right to do that

NOW, if the reciprocity law will allow a CCW holder to legally carry in all states but will not loosen laws for the people within the state that vote liberal wonderful

I would like to see a federal CCW good in all states that could be gotten with a back ground check and basic training or prior military/law enforcement service


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not interested in having yet more federal law about guns. I have no confidence that the federal government can write law regarding guns that would meet with my approval, and even if they manage that, I have no confidence that it will stay as written.

Can you imagine what will happen, can you imagine the backlash if a federal carry license is written?

The system is right about one thing: I have a lot more influence over my state representative and senator than I do over any of my federal representatives. No one has been able to talk to our federal senators in years-- the things they do right appear to be random.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I had to look up who the Washington state senators were. I've never heard of either of them. Are they ghost payrollers or something?

Unfortunately, we have to claim "Richard" Durbin as one of ours. Once of the scumbaggiest scumbags in a city of scumbags.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

No, but they are two of the most liberal senators in the chamber. I agree with them on a few issues, they're friendly to tribes, but they're both professional politicians, with everything that implies. You have to keep it at the front of your mind that you're talking to a professional senator, even if you're talking about an issue on which you both agree completely.

Looking over the numbers in Washington state, they won't ever be beaten, they'll both be able to choose when they retire. They have no reason to listen to any of us who aren't complete liberals, and they will never change how they vote on gun laws.

Asking them to vote on any law about guns or concealed carry will set of fireworks that I don't want to listen to, because both their minds are already made up. It's going to be best if no one says "gun" or "carry" in the senate chamber until after they retire.

Even then, I still won't trust the federal government to set up decent gun law.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Even then, I still won't trust the federal government to set up decent gun law.


Good Lord!!!
Mark the day gents, I thought it would never come.

*Jammer and I agree on something!*

Maybe the world **IS** ending after all.

The 2nd is sufficient. *Everything* else should be repealed.
"*shall not be infringed*"


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep the federal government away from our gun rights. Repeal the NFA law and tell the federal government to pound sand. At least with state governments the people have a chance to control some of them. We have the 2nd amendment, that's all the gun laws we need.


----------

